# what does DLT mean?



## rbig

What do the DLT letters stand for in my Craftsman DLT 2000 model? 

What is the difference between it and a LT 2000?


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *What do the DLT letters stand for in my Craftsman DLT 2000 model?
> 
> What is the difference between it and a LT 2000? *


While not a Sears/Craftsman fan it seems logical that "DLT" simply means an SKU item that is sold with one size deck ie. Deck Lawn Tractor vs. an "LT" (lawn tractor which can be fitted with varying deck sizes) 32/36/48??

At one time I owned a True Value store and the brand was Chieftain (re-badged) which is also stamped out by MTD (and sub suppliers) same as Sears stuff!! 

Try looking up a parts reference number at Sears (be prepared to produce your Mothers Maiden name) as all parts are procured from the lowest bidder through out the model year!! 

I perfer to stick with a Complete Major in house manufacture rather then a bean counters "lowest bid wins phycology" But you didn't ask about that! Hope this might help answer your question!!


----------



## rbig

Thanks. Good explanation.

Is my DLT 2000 basically an AYP or MTD made unit?


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by rbig _
> *Thanks. Good explanation.
> 
> Is my DLT 2000 basically an AYP or MTD made unit? *


I have no way of knowing that but what I can tell you is, the parts and pieces that make up your DLT 2000 came from an outside bidder (bidders) and then assembled by a third party also an outside bidder (bidders), located, only GKW!!

Just ask Sears for "Grins" where there Lawn tractor "manufacturing plant" is? Tell them you would like to visit while you are on vacation for a tour as you are thinking of buying a new model and have been so impressed with your old one!!!!


----------



## Ernie

DLT means deluxe lawn tractor which may give you an point outlet (cigar lighter) special paint and a wider deck. As far as the AYP or MTD it is made by AYP


----------



## rbig

Good stuff to know. Thanks.


----------

